# Camping Carnet



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

We've been members of the CC for several years, only because we had their Home insurance. This year we've saved a bundle and moved elsewhere and as we don't use any of their other services will end our membership.

Problem: where do we get a camping carnet? We're not members of any other 'camping' club nor the AA or RAC. Help!

Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you mean the Camping Card International?

see here 
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/extras/campingcardinternational/

for club members only, though
:roll:

AA members can get one from the Caravan club, apparently, RAC has arrangements as well - try googling Camping Card International? :idea:


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Try CC or CCC I don't think that you have to be a member. (You did not when the RAC issued them - I don't think that they do any longer.)


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*CCI*

Yup, that's the problem! We've no use of any of the services from the various clubs, just a CCI!

Ray


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Is a camping carnet compulsory? I have been going to France every year for about the last 8 years and never had one!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*CCI*

No, not really. In France it's of very limited use as we stay mainly on aires BUT when we do go to sites (everyone needs a washing machine sooner or later!) many of them want to hold either your passport or a CCI. I have a phobia about parting with my passport (sad really).

In Spain we don't camp on aires and here it's more important to us. There are also a number of sites (not just France and Spain) who will give discounts for presenting a CCI so at around £5 it's a good deal.

Ray


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Ray - we didn't use a CCI until a couple of years ago. If a campsite wanted to keep our passports we just paid for the nights needed there and then. If you are only on site for a couple of nights this is no hardship and makes it easier to leave when you want in the morning. 

In France you are required to have ID on you so a passport is rather necessary!! I am sure this may be the case in other countries too.

Ring the CC. Knowing them I expect they will be quite happy to take your money even if you are not a member.

Sue


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have never had to leave our passports in campsites receptions, but we do have colour copies of each and would only leave that if push came to push. 

I never even knew about the camping carnet, didn't know you needed such a thing. For discounts would an ACSI card not be more useful? Or staying on municipals is cheap, always near the town/city/villlage. And there is the 'camping car Accueil' scheme which gave us an over night with all facilities other than EHU for 9eu. 

There are always other options, hope all goes well for you future travelling. 

Ca


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We found that sites that accepted our ACSI card were happy to accept that as ID, and therefore didn't ask for further ID.

Also, I happened to have last years and this years CCI in my purse, and a couple of times I handed over the previous years expired card - the campsites never queried the expired date and happily accepted it as ID.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

The CCI has another benefit in that it gives you Third Party Insurance while you stay on the site, so apart from not having to part with your passport it's probably worth the fiver.

Mike


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*CCI*

Thanks everyone for your input.

Think I'll start by offering money to the C&CC - they've just done our house insurance and we're not members.........

We spend little time on sites in France so we can always pay up front; in Spain and elsewhere we may have to see how it goes - expired cards and all.

Ray


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I,ve been using a 2004 carnet for years and camp sites only use it to take down our details.

As we have changed address I thought I would try this. It gives all the details they ask!


----------

